# Fenix HL20 with Lithium Cell



## Stevie (May 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I think I'm about to pull the trigger on the HL20. I am wanting to know if there is any published info by Fenix (perhaps in the instructions) showing the regulated runtimes with a Lithium AA?

Looks like a nice headlamp!

Cheers


----------



## Woods Walker (May 14, 2010)

I don't know the runtimes but guessing it would be greater than other battery types. My HL20 does work well with Energizer Lithium AA in all modes.


----------



## Stevie (May 14, 2010)

Ah....Woodsie.....after posting this I remembered you sharing your experiences with the HL20 and was thinking of sending you a PM.....but you got back first so thank you very much!

Ok, I saw your pro's & cons on this light. But if you had to choose between this and the EosR, which one would you take out on the trail?

PS- apologies if the topic of HL20 vs EosR has already been covered in another thread...

Cheers


----------



## Woods Walker (May 14, 2010)

Yup both are great headlamps though for some reason the HL20 doesn't get the press on CPF it should. The single AA is just soooooo nice as I don't have to worry about mixed cells. Easy to recharge 1xLSD NiMH using my little 2 port Energizer USB charger and way cheaper to run 1 Lithium AA rather than 3xAAA. Also there is a WOW factor with the throw and lumens of the HL20 that the EOS doesn't though my (now older) 50 lumen EOSR has a nice beam and puts out some good light. The only downers for the HL20 is the headband (replaced mine with a PT band) and some glare using the flip down diffuser on high. Both headlamps are around the same price and for the money both are pure win in my view.


----------



## strinq (May 15, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> The only downers for the HL20 is the headband (replaced mine with a PT band)



What was the problem with the headband?


----------



## Stevie (May 16, 2010)

strinq said:


> What was the problem with the headband?


 
I think general opinion is that it's too small and not very good for use with a hat in winter.....although I am yet to receive mine so have no direct experience. I'm sure Woods Walker can expand on the topic of the headband...

Just going back to the lithium cell, would you say that a lithium cell gives about 2-3 times the regulated runtime when compared to an alkaline?? 

It would be great to get 10-15 hours of regulated runtime with the HL20 when the light is on it's medium 48 lumen setting.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 16, 2010)

Stevie said:


> I think general opinion is that it's too small and not very good for use with a hat in winter.....although I am yet to receive mine so have no direct experience. I'm sure Woods Walker can expand on the topic of the headband.


 
Just a bit too small for my head though the HL20 is easy to remove from it's band.


----------



## Ace12 (May 18, 2010)

Anyone have any beamshots of the HL20?


----------



## Centropolis (May 19, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Just a bit too small for my head though the HL20 is easy to remove from it's band.



Hi there,

I am thinking of getting a new headlamp. Just wondering when you say it's too small, do you mean the length of the headband makes it hard for you to put on your head? Or do you mean the width of it is too small and doesn't hold up on your head well?

Sorry for the stupid question!


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2010)

Centropolis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am thinking of getting a new headlamp. Just wondering when you say it's too small, do you mean the length of the headband makes it hard for you to put on your head? Or do you mean the width of it is too small and doesn't hold up on your head well?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question!


 
The width is just fine but wish it was maybe an inch or so longer. But then again I got a big head.


Edit.

I tossed my HL20 on a PT headband. It was easy to do.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> Anyone have any beamshots of the HL20?


 
Yup.

In the woods.











White wall.






With diffuser flipped down.


----------



## Stevie (May 20, 2010)

Diffuser doesn't seem to do a lot does it....but that doesn't bother me as I wouldn't use it for my primary function (night hiking).


----------



## fixitman (May 20, 2010)

thanks much for the beamshots with the diffuser. looks like it actually ADDS cree rings lol

I bet that with an xp-g this would have a perfect beam profile with no diffuser.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2010)

fixitman said:


> thanks much for the beamshots with the diffuser. looks like it actually ADDS cree rings lol
> 
> I bet that with an xp-g this would have a perfect beam profile with no diffuser.


 
The XP-E R2 has a perfect beam on the white walls not that white walls matter in real world use. The diffuser does work very well on low but as stated does glare a bit on high. Also it has held up better than expected.


----------



## Stevie (May 21, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> The XP-E R2 has a perfect beam on the white walls not that white walls matter in real world use. The diffuser does work very well on low but as stated does glare a bit on high. Also it has held up better than expected.


 
So when used on low with the diffuser, is it good for in tent use and reading etc?


----------



## tedh (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I've found the low with diffuser great for tent use. 

Ted


----------



## Woods Walker (May 22, 2010)

Stevie said:


> So when used on low with the diffuser, is it good for in tent use and reading etc?


 
I mostly use the low/diffuser for cooking around camp etc but don't see any reason why it wouldn't work for reading.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (May 23, 2010)

Can you take apart the HL20 or is everything glued down?


I was interested if you could swap out emitters for a neutral or XPG


----------



## Woods Walker (May 23, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Can you take apart the HL20 or is everything glued down?
> 
> 
> I was interested if you could swap out emitters for a neutral or XPG


 
I am no expert on such things but it looks glued/sealed very well. The XP-E R2 is good though. Darn headlamp has very good throw which is what I was looking for. The tint isn't too blue or green but I also prefer neutral emitters. Not sure how a XP-G would look but guess Fenix will toss one in sooner or later.


----------



## Egsise (May 23, 2010)

Are there any runtime graphs of this thing or should I do it?


----------



## Woods Walker (May 23, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Are there any runtime graphs of this thing or should I do it?


 
I have not seen any so think it would be a great idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie (May 24, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Are there any runtime graphs of this thing or should I do it?


 
Yeah -love to see that!


----------



## Egsise (May 24, 2010)

Topped off an Eneloop and started runtime graph on low, I'll post the low-med-high results at the end of the week.


----------



## shark_za (May 25, 2010)

Waiting to read more about this interesting headlamp I have my eye on.


----------



## Egsise (May 28, 2010)

Manufacturer runtimes:
105 lumens 1.8 hours
48 lumens 5.5 hours
4 lumens 56 hours

Eneloop runtimes, hot off the charger:
105 lumens 1.6 hours
48 lumens 5 hours
4 lumens 47.5 hours







Weird behaviour on high mode, I tested it with different cells and the graphs were similar.


----------



## Stevie (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Egsise!

That is an odd curve on high isn't it? Still, I don't think my eye would notice the ups & downs when out on the trail.


----------



## Brian321 (May 29, 2010)

I just received my HL20 and i can definately tell of the curves when i first turn it one. It flickers for awhile but then goes away. I am using it with a duracell coppertop.

Brian


----------



## Egsise (May 29, 2010)

The change in brightness is slow, less than 2 lumens per minute and it's only +-5 lumens so it is impossible to see it in any conditions.


----------



## Brian321 (May 29, 2010)

Well i can definatly tell that mine flickers when i turn it on. Only in high, and only for 5-10 seconds then it goes away.:shrug:

Brian


----------



## Egsise (May 29, 2010)

Brian321 said:


> Well i can definatly tell that mine flickers when i turn it on. Only in high, and only for 5-10 seconds then it goes away.:shrug:
> 
> Brian


Try it with lithium or NiMH.


----------



## Brian321 (May 29, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Try it with lithium or NiMH.


 Will do later on tonight. Ill post my results.

Brian


----------



## learnyee (Jun 16, 2010)

I just recently got one of this and went up to Kota Kinabalu mount (in Malaysia). The light is totally awesome and it seems no one else is having anything brighter and longer throw than mine


----------



## Stevie (Jun 16, 2010)

learnyee said:


> I just recently got one of this and went up to Kota Kinabalu mount (in Malaysia). The light is totally awesome and it seems no one else is having anything brighter and longer throw than mine


 
Cool.




Brian321 said:


> Will do later on tonight. Ill post my results.
> 
> Brian


 
Any news Brian? Would be very interested to see how it performs with a Lithium cell....:thumbsup:


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine does 2 hours and 26 minutes with L91 to 50% brightness.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 17, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Mine does 2 hours and 26 minutes with L91 to 50% brightness.


 
Thank you


----------

